# Nate's Budget Music Listening/Home Theater Setup



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Panasonic S60 50" Plasma 1080P Wall 
Tivo Series 3 OTA 
Sony PS3
Oppo Universal SACD/DVD Audio Player DV-980H
Denon AVR-991
Front and Center Speakers-Ascend Sierra-1 Espresso (soon to be 2's!)
Speaker Stands-Sanus NF24 Black
Rear Speakers-Ascend HTM-200
Subwoofer- Rythmik Sealed 15" DIY box

Room Dimensions: 14'x12'x(10' ceiling)
Apartment Living Room used for exercise videos, Rock Band, PS3 Move, Musical instrument playing.. and so forth.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I should add that I use a Harmony One Remote to control everything. 
I've sold the SVS PB10-NSD. 
Replaced it with Epik Legend. 
I've lost some couch shaking spl's but the Legend sounds better to me. 
More articulate, crisp, and blends much better with the Sierra's.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I just added a Western Digital Elements 500GB Hard Drive to my system. I'm plugging it in directly to the Denon 991 USB port on the front. I used FLAC to encode all of my CD's so the sound is GREAT!


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I just added three corner bass traps. I used a 2x2 for the back corner and 2 1x2's for the front corners I attached 1/4" plywood to the top and bottom and filled the inside with triangular cut mineral wool batting from Menard's. Total cost: $100. (still have some materials for a fourth)


----------

